# camera upgrade- t3i or 60d?



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

I've decided its time for a new camera and i've been split between the t3i and 60d. I'm leaning towards the 60d, but i thought i'd throw the question out there to see if any of you guys had anything to say on the subject.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

My wife, who uses Nikon because it has better skin tones and shutter performance. She said that if you are going to get an upgrade and don't want to upgrade again anytime soon, get the d7000. The ISO is a lot more capable, and if I understand correctly, you do your photos in natural light mostly, which is what she does.

The 60d would be a good choice if you are one a budget that won't fit the d7000, but she's pretty solid that Nikon is the better option, at least for the kinds of photos she does(natural light lifestyle photography). She used Canon for a long time, a couple years, and then switched to Nikon and never looked back.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

except that i have a lot of $$$ invested in lenes 

Thought about the d7000 for a bit for a number of reasons. However, as capable as it is, especially in low light, the canon still has better detail in the shots across the board. Color can always be adjusted in raw. The d7000 is a pretty sweet choice for sure. If i was just buying my first dslr, that would be my top choice for sure.


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 31, 2012)

Plus, you already have invested in a few canon lenses, haven't you? I'd go 60d. It'd be a sweet step up from what you have now, whereas the t3i I think would be a relatively small improvement...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

OH my wife was confused about what I was relaying to her from another room, lol. She thought you asking if you should switch to Nikon.

She says T3i. The t3i has better video than the 60d, and if you are going to get a 60d, you might as well get a mark V.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

t3i and 60d have same video/same sensor/etc. Just different body and shutter. I liked the shutter on the 60d better (and its faster at 1/8000 sec). But i'm debating if its worth the extra $200 for the shutter, slightly faster focusing, and larger more sturdy body. The t3i is about $699, the 60d is about $800. The from there it jumps up like crazy. The 7d is $1600 (but $1200 or so if i buy used). A used 5d mkII is still about $1600-1800. And the new mark III are in the $3k+ range


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

Probably not worth it for what you are doing with it. Knives are patient subjects, and you have always gotten great photos in the past with what you have already.

You using this for skype stuff too, or do you have a dedicated video camera?


----------



## geezr (Mar 31, 2012)

Local camera store owner (cool photographer and techie) recommended 60D to me when replacing my Rebel dslr. 
You must have read this already - anyway dpreviews 60D review
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos60D/20


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Probably not worth it for what you are doing with it. Knives are patient subjects, and you have always gotten great photos in the past with what you have already.
> 
> You using this for skype stuff too, or do you have a dedicated video camera?



i have a dedicated skype cam... this is for product photos, but more so just for fun. Its my expensive hobby (yes, even when compared to knives and stones)


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 31, 2012)

My wife likes her EOS 1d Mk 4. She is looking at selling het Mk3 to get a lighter weight body for some stuff, tho. She's getting tendinitis in her shooting hand.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, then imagine you are your customer in JKI. You got a hobby and are trying to decide on a semi-rare upgrade if it is worth 14% extra to get a few performance-related features you don't really NEED, but want. Things you'd probably think about all the time if you got the "practical" choice.

I think you know what to do.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

lol... i'm pretty much set on the 60d anyways


----------



## RobinW (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry to spoil your idea,but I`d go with the t3i. Use the rest of the money for lenses or evenbetter a lensbaby if you dont have one


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sixty eight years old and have gone through a lot of expensive and frequently esoteric hobbies/obsessions. I can't remember ever being sorry that I went with the better (read more expensive) option when faced with a choice. I have regretted trying to economize. 

I agree with Eamon...the practical choice is highly overrated.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2012)

RobinW said:


> Sorry to spoil your idea,but I`d go with the t3i. Use the rest of the money for lenses or evenbetter a lensbaby if you dont have one


You should definitely get a lensbaby if you are wanting to have some fun with a camera. Acquiring my lensbaby was the most refreshing photographic experience I can think of; I will have some knife pics shot with the lensbaby posted sometime soon.

I vote for switching to Nikon before you are too far invested in Canon stuff.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 1, 2012)

The 60d is a better camera than the t3i, I just don't know if it is better that much in ways that you would use it. 

The image and video is pretty much the same with the t3i having a few extra video functions and the 60d having more range in shutter speed. 

The advantages the 60d has is faster frame rate that helps with sports, better auto focus that also helps with sports, brighter viewfinder, longer battery life and a heavier frame with better grip and larger body.

For me personally, I would get the 60d if I did not already have a 5D Mk II. But I have some pretty big lenses, and the tiny body of the t3i would not work to well.

I don't know if you shoot any sports stuff or have large lenses, but for shooting knife videos and pictures I think both would do equally well.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2012)

focusing quickly in low light situations, faster shutter speed for some very brigt situations and fast action, and the better build quality are all considerations... switching to full frame or nikon would end up costing me over $2k... not quite where i want to be right now


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 1, 2012)

What lenses do you already have and what type of photos you are wanting to take might help in recondmendetions. I have a lot of canon lenses so I am not even looking to switch to nikon, but honestly I have not heared of reason why to switch?


----------



## l r harner (Apr 1, 2012)

same boat but with sony for me i have a good little DSLR and wouldl love to upgreade but im bent on 2 or 3 bodies and not even sure i like where sony is takig there bodies (DSLT)
it woudl be muhc different if my cam died and i needed one for work


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> What lenses do you already have and what type of photos you are wanting to take might help in recondmendetions. I have a lot of canon lenses so I am not even looking to switch to nikon, but honestly I have not heared of reason why to switch?



the camera does all of the product photos for the store, but thats the easy part (which i could really do with a much less expensive camera). Its also my camera for video and photos on our japan trips, which includes dark workshops, bright fires, fast motion, etc.- a wide variety of conditions. I also use the camera for some of the videos we make (again, not necessary to have a nice camera for that). The most important function of the camera is for me to have fun with it taking crazy photos in all kinds of situations. I have a 30mm 1.4, 60mm 2.8 macro, 18-55 kit lesns, 18-270mm tamron (on the way), and access to a 24-70 2.8 l, 24-105 f4 l, 70-200 L, 85 1.8, and 10-22. No nikon friends here in LA, so that is kind of limiting.

The main reasons i was thinking about switching to nikon if i had the money and it wasnt such a pain in the ass is that the d7000 has better low light performance and a larger sensor. But the canon has better detail in the normal range i shoot and a faster shutter speed, which i actually want and is a big part of my decision to go with the 60d. Sometimes 1/4000 just isnt fast enough.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 1, 2012)

JBroida said:


> the camera does all of the product photos for the store, but thats the easy part (which i could really do with a much less expensive camera). Its also my camera for video and photos on our japan trips, which includes dark workshops, bright fires, fast motion, etc.- a wide variety of conditions. I also use the camera for some of the videos we make (again, not necessary to have a nice camera for that). The most important function of the camera is for me to have fun with it taking crazy photos in all kinds of situations. I have a 30mm 1.4, 60mm 2.8 macro, 18-55 kit lesns, 18-270mm tamron (on the way), and access to a 24-70 2.8 l, 24-105 f4 l, 70-200 L, 85 1.8, and 10-22. No nikon friends here in LA, so that is kind of limiting.
> 
> The main reasons i was thinking about switching to nikon if i had the money and it wasnt such a pain in the ass is that the d7000 has better low light performance and a larger sensor. But the canon has better detail in the normal range i shoot and a faster shutter speed, which i actually want and is a big part of my decision to go with the 60d. Sometimes 1/4000 just isnt fast enough.



Sounds like you need a 5d mark II or III, but I am sure you will be happy with the 60d. The 60d is more rugged for all the traveling you do, plus it is a better fit for some of those lenses. But it sounds like you had already figured that out. My brother has a 60d and loves it. 

If you are shooting in some dark workshops I would suggest you get one of these LED lights. 

They put out a lot of light, generate no heat, battery powered that last at least 2 hours. They are easy to carry and even come with their own case. I usually don't even put them on light stands, I just have someone hand hold them. When I shot my video in the whiskey distillery I had someone hand hold one to use as fill light. They would also be great for product shoots now that I think about it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 1, 2012)

JBroida said:


> except that i have a lot of $$$ invested in lenes
> 
> Thought about the d7000 for a bit for a number of reasons. However, as capable as it is, especially in low light, the canon still has better detail in the shots across the board. Color can always be adjusted in raw. The d7000 is a pretty sweet choice for sure. If i was just buying my first dslr, that would be my top choice for sure.



i have a friend who just dumped 5d Mk II for a D700, now that the D700 has dropped in price due to the D800. he was able to sell his body and significant lens collection and came out even when buying equivalent Nikon lenses, and is much happier with his pictures. he was a Canon guy for years. i'm a Nikon guy, and i think picture quality and usage of the Nikon control style are both worth the time and effort to switch. they are simply better cameras, and i'll be a Nikon guy until i can afford Leica, if that ever happens. don't be fooled by the apparent "extra detail" with Canon. Nikon does less modification on JPEGS than Canon does, and the same detail on equivalent lenses and sensors can be had with RAW (i only shoot RAW).


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 1, 2012)

oh, didn't see that you wanted video. d700 never mind.  i haven't tried the newest Nikons (i have a D90 [and an FM2, with a formidable pool of lenses between the two], and i've used D700s and the D3s), but with the previous gen Canon definitely had the leg up with video.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> Sounds like you need a 5d mark II or III, but I am sure you will be happy with the 60d. The 60d is more rugged for all the traveling you do, plus it is a better fit for some of those lenses. But it sounds like you had already figured that out. My brother has a 60d and loves it.
> 
> If you are shooting in some dark workshops I would suggest you get one of these LED lights.
> 
> They put out a lot of light, generate no heat, battery powered that last at least 2 hours. They are easy to carry and even come with their own case. I usually don't even put them on light stands, I just have someone hand hold them. When I shot my video in the whiskey distillery I had someone hand hold one to use as fill light. They would also be great for product shoots now that I think about it.



a friend of mine just picked up some of those LED's... i'll test them out this year in japan and see how they go


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 2, 2012)

If your shooting video the 60D should be a significant upgrade from a Rebel. The better viewfinder alone is worth the price upgrade plus you will have a flip screen that may be a valuable tool for you. I'd probably suggest sending the 18-270 back (if possible) as the super-teles usually lack performance at one end or the other not to mention the variable App. Going FF or paying for a larger sensor is not the way I would fly as you won't see a big gain for what you are shooting. I'd suggest upgrading your glass instead with either the Canon 17-55 f2.8 IS or perhaps one of the new Canon Primes with IS that should be ideal for video. I'm not a video shooter myself but I see the 50 1.4 in use on video more than any other Canon lens but the 24-70 is right up there as well. If your a Tammy fan then look at the 17-50 f2.8 (Non OS version)
I'm shooting a 7D/5DMKII combo.

Dave


----------



## JBroida (Apr 2, 2012)

the 18-270 is not there for performance... sometimes i just cant carry a lot of stuff with me and find myself in need of versatility. Later this year, i'm picking up either the 17-55 or 17-50 for sure... and maybe a couple new primes.


----------



## RobinW (Apr 2, 2012)

The 17-55 2.8 is an awesome lens. I run that as my base lens.

One thing just as a thought, i had all my lenses calibrated to the camera by Canon in Virginia...


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 2, 2012)

24-105mm is the lens I use when I am shooting all my food shots or videos. I have a 28-300mm that I use when I am out shooting an events and need a wide range (it is a great airshow lens). My sensor is full frame so 24 and 28 is still wide. If I really need to get wide I have a 12-24mm that is about as wide as you can get on a full frame.


----------



## Ratton (Apr 3, 2012)

RobinW said:


> One thing just as a thought, i had all my lenses calibrated to the camera by Canon in Virginia...



Hi Robin,

What does this entail? I have never heard of this before! :scratchhead:

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 3, 2012)

You can have your lens's calibrated to a body but when you do that you are adjusting the specs on a lens and tweaking them for peak performance to a single body. If your a CPS member that may be more cost effective depending on what your level of membership is. I'd only worry about calibration if you are having AF issues on a given body or have a specific problem with a given lens (front focus, back focus etc). For most this will never be an issue especially since many of the new Canon bodies have micro-adjust.

Dave


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a photographer here that had a focusing issue with his 85mm, sent it in to canon and now it is his sharpest lens.


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 3, 2012)

Calibrating a single lens or single body is different than sending all your lenses in together and having them calibrated to a single body. When you send a single lens it is set to a specific standard set of parameters. When you send a lens and a body the lenses are calibrated to that body. The calibration will still be with in specs but could be all the way to the plus or minus end of the spectrum. That can cause problems when you switch a lens to another body or upgrade bodies in the future.


Dave


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 17, 2012)

I was going to start a new thread, but maybe build on this one. I was/am looking to get an SLR and had figured the T3i was the way to go, now there is the T4i, as well as the Nikon offerings. It will be one or the other (Canon or Nikon) But I am well out of the loop on this technology. I currently use a Canon powershot, and want better... Can any of you fine folk assist in laying it out to a layman? I have read all kinds of comparisons, and depending on what you read, you get a vote for one or the other. I would like advise form some real people. Thanks in advance!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll through a wrench into things by suggesting you look at a Pentax K-5. The K-5 II is out now, and the K-5 (a very highly-rated camera) is selling for the low $700s now as the last of the stock is getting sold off.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 17, 2012)

I always thought Pentax to be a lesser name. Am I off on this? Hadn't even considered looking outside the two I mentioned...


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 17, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I always thought Pentax to be a lesser name. Am I off on this? Hadn't even considered looking outside the two I mentioned...



not a lesser name at all. less popular, sure.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2012)

what kind of budget?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 17, 2012)

Had a look at the K5, quite nice, but not finding much "up here" and prices $1000 ish... I was hoping to be $800... I don't have much extra lately...


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 18, 2012)

If you are just starting then you don't need anything fancy or expensive. any Canon or Nikon body will do the job.

But you can spend more on the lens to get better pictures.

What kind of pictures you will take ? do you want a prime or zoom lens ?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 18, 2012)

i would take a look at photography on the net (another forum)... you can buy used stuff there really cheaply and get great advise.


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 18, 2012)

+1 on photography-on-the.net forums. tons of information and lots of good deals


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 18, 2012)

If shopping used I'd be sure to put the buy/sell @ FredMiranda.com on your watch list as well.

Dave


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 18, 2012)

I have been eye balling the same set of camera's. Big price difs. I was just about to pull the trigger on a 60D at 699 then decided to buy a lens instead. I didn't know if the 60 would be that much of an improvement over my 50D. Although video almost sold me.

I've decided to wait until I can spring for a 50 MK II or III if I'm flush. 

BTW, picked up the Canon 17-40mm wide angle/zoom in the L series. Same price as the 60D


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 18, 2012)

Pentax K5:

http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=PKK5&ref=cj

Use the following code: DIGHOLIDAY15 (drops it to $695)

B&H and Adorama have also been selling it for sub-$750. and they both have some good Pentax lens deals right now, although the lower prices usually do not show up until the lens is in the cart.


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 18, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger on a 60D at 699 then decided to buy a lens instead. I didn't know if the 60 would be that much of an improvement over my 50D. Although video almost sold me.



Unless you want the flip screen and assuming you want to keep a crop (1.6X) body when you do upgrade you may want to keep an eye on 7D prices as they fall with the introduction of the new models this spring. The 50D is still a very nice body. Are you saving for a 5DMKII (Full frame) or the 50L? FF body would make sense with your lens selection. There's been some killer prices on 5DII packages this fall.

Dave


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 18, 2012)

MKII Full Frame. 
I do like my 50D and I already have an HD video cam but I like the idea of using the lenses when shooting video.

Maybe some killer after Xmas sales?


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 18, 2012)

The 5DII is probably about as low as it's going ($1800 on sale) to get unless it's still in production by spring rebate time. It's a big price upgrade and IMO the 17-40 is a great lens as long as your not shooting indoors but if you want a standard zoom on FF and the best option for video I think the 24-70 f2.8L doesn't change the app when you zoom. That might be something to research. I see a a LOT of guys using the 50 1.4 for video as well which is a lot less $$$.

Dave


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not looking so much as where to get them, but more to the point, what are the pros and cons. So with Canon, Nikon, and now Pentax, all in the intermediate level (not point and shoot, and not geting into pro stuff) Is tere any real gain or loss between them, which has the better sensors/processors, which do better in low light, better color faster shutter... I'm not all that well versed in the tech side of it all, so dumb it down for me please


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 18, 2012)

Just my opinion but I always think it's best to stick with either Nikon or Canon. Lens selection is larger with those two than many other brands. There is aftermarket glass available but it can be hard to find in stock for Pentax, Sony etc and third party glass is reverse engineered. Resale is better and easier for Canon/Nikon. Technical assistance via Googlefu, forums etc is a huge upside by staying with the two majors. DSLR's have progressed to a point where for a casual shooter they are all very good. Hard to make a "bad" choice. As with many things it gets down to personal preference. Right now the general consensus on the photo forums seems to be that Nikon has the edge in noise thanks to their sensor. Canon has a vastly better selection of prime glass.
Nikon has the edge in FF (IMO) and Canon has the edge in 1.6x bodies.
I always think it's best to look at the glass line up for any brand and decide what your perfect set of glass is. That should help narrow down your choice. When you buy glass it should be an investment. Bodies come and go with technology. 
Shutter speeds are fast enough to be a non-issue even on the base models. 
There is quite a lot of difference between bodies depending on what you consider "pro". Clearly we would set aside the 1DX and D4 but from there you need to decide on FF or crop. That will determine what glass you buy. Most start by setting a budget and for many that means starting with a crop body. I've shot Nikon and Canon but since I've been using Canon for the last few years I'll just focus on the differences in their line. The Rebel series offers some great value. One thing Canon does is put some of their latest greatest goodies on each new Rebel. The down side to the Rebels is that unless you have perfect vision the viewfinder is small. A real pain in the neck if you wear glasses. The XXD series is a BIG step up in viewfinder and features. 
From there you may want to narrow it down to a few choices to look at specific differences.
Once you get past that the simple truth in photography today is that the rubber really hits the road in post processing. 

Dave


----------



## JBroida (Dec 18, 2012)

@salty i like my 60d better than the 50d's i've tried. Also, i prefer crop to full frame right now. I dont want to deal with the size of the FF cameras (though the new 6d is pretty nice, but there are things on the 60d i wouldnt be able to give up based on a move to a 6d)


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 18, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I have been eye balling the same set of camera's. Big price difs. I was just about to pull the trigger on a 60D at 699 then decided to buy a lens instead. I didn't know if the 60 would be that much of an improvement over my 50D. Although video almost sold me.
> 
> I've decided to wait until I can spring for a 50 MK II or III if I'm flush.
> 
> BTW, picked up the Canon 17-40mm wide angle/zoom in the L series. Same price as the 60D



Nice pick on the lens Salty. last year i went for 24-70 2.8 L over upgrading my Canon 5D mark I.

It is always better to upgrade lens over bodies.

I suggest you wait for 6D to come out then 5D mark II prices will go even more down.

Once you go FF you can never go back


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 18, 2012)

Just keep an eagle eye on the 5DII because once the 6D hits the street production will very likely end for the 5DII. It's a real bummer when instant rebates come out and there's zero inventory. The FF bodies are slightly larger but it's pretty nominal when you set them SxS. FF IQ is definately better but crop cameras offer a feature set that's hard to ignore. 

60D 5.7 x 4.4 x 2.8 1.71#

5D MKII 6.0 x 4.6 x 3.0 2.1#

Dave


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 18, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I'm not looking so much as where to get them, but more to the point, what are the pros and cons. So with Canon, Nikon, and now Pentax, all in the intermediate level (not point and shoot, and not geting into pro stuff) Is tere any real gain or loss between them, which has the better sensors/processors, which do better in low light, better color faster shutter... I'm not all that well versed in the tech side of it all, so dumb it down for me please



If you will use the auto setting then all of them will be equal. but lens options are more wide with Canon and Nikon.

Picking a used body will get you a better one for the same price.

At Potn forums i can see a Clean looking Canon 50d for 450$+ Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 for 320$

for 770$ you get a killer set


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree with Dave. on the size as i have not noticed any difference when upgrading to 5D from 40D.

But it depends on what kind of pictures you will take.

For studio, landscape and other wide pictures the FF will be best.
But for sports, wildlife, etc Crop will be better


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 18, 2012)

eaglerock said:


> For studio, landscape and other wide pictures the FF will be best.
> But for sports, wildlife, etc Crop will be better



Yup there it is in a nutshell. After that it's a series of compromises as to what's "best" for each shooter. #1 on the 17-50 Tammy for the 50D. I think I'd look for the older version and not the OS but it's hard to find fault with that combo.

Dave


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 31, 2012)

The 5DMKII has been discontinued. Any one hoping to score a deal on a new one may want to check inventory now.


----------

